
Interactive Text Prediction Explainer - codenberg
https://pudding.cool/2019/04/text-prediction/
======
elicash
The Mueller report got me thinking.

How hard would it be to put together a machine learning tool that guessed at
the redacted material based on:

(a) The context of the surrounding words, and (b) In cases where just a couple
words in a sentence are redacted, using the number of pixels to inform a
likely combination of letters that would perfectly "fit" that space?

And what would be the legality?

~~~
nmstoker
I'm no lawyer but it seems hard to imagine it could be illegal as it would be
based on supposition rather than fact and only someone in possession of the
unredacted report would know for sure if it were right.

~~~
delish
While we're speculating:

If the algorithm predicted, "Then CIA extraodinary-rendition'd
$particular_person_of_interest_to_people_with_top_secret_clearance to a black
site"

you'd hope to get a judge who's technical enough to understand that the
algorithm didn't "know;" it just "predicted."

Point being, I don't personally have much faith that the justice system
evaluates tech the way we would.

